
City of Barcelona Kicks Out Microsoft in Favor of Linux and Open Source - SunShiranui
https://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/7pva50/city_of_barcelona_kicks_out_microsoft_in_favor_of/
======
blackflame7000
I could have sworn I've heard this story before in Germany. It didn't work
out:

[https://www.techrepublic.com/article/linux-pioneer-munich-
po...](https://www.techrepublic.com/article/linux-pioneer-munich-poised-to-
ditch-open-source-and-return-to-windows/)

